# Contra what?



## py3ak (Dec 16, 2007)

I had always heard the phrase describing Athanasius as being _Contra Mundum._ Reading Berkhof's _The History of Christian Doctrine_, however, he gives it as: _Unus Athanasius contra orbem_. Does anyone know where it first appeared? What was the original form?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 18, 2007)

Ruben, I don't have an answer, but I ran across this quote from Sulpicius Severus' _Life of St. Martin_, sec. 6.4, that uses similar language:

"Dehinc cum haeresis Arriana per *totum orbem *et maxime intra Illyricum pullulasset, cum adversus perfidiam sacerdotum solus paene acerrime repugnaret multisque suppliciis esset affectus - . . . ."

I understand that Jerome also stated that all the world (totem orbem) had found itself Arian. (I can't find the reference). So probably somewhere, someone said Athanasius was against the "orbem."


----------



## py3ak (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, quite the historical tidbit. Go Sulpicius Severus! Thanks, Vic.


----------



## DTK (Dec 18, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> I understand that Jerome also stated that all the world (totem orbem) had found itself Arian. (I can't find the reference). So probably somewhere, someone said Athanasius was against the "orbem."



Here's the reference from Jerome...

*Jerome (347-420):* After these proceedings the Council [i.e. the Synod of Ariminum] was dissolved. All returned in gladness to their own provinces. For the Emperor and all good men had one and the same aim, that the East and West should be knit together by the bond of fellowship. But wickedness does not long lie hid, and the sore that is healed superficially before the bad humor has been worked off breaks out again. Valens and Ursacius and others associated with them in their wickedness, eminent Christian bishops of course, began to wave their palms, and to say they had not denied that He was a creature, but that He was like other creatures. At that moment the term Usia was abolished: the Nicene Faith stood condemned by acclamation. *The whole world groaned, and was astonished to find itself Arian*. _NPNF2: Vol. VI, The Dialogue Against the Luciferians_, §19.

*Latin text:* His ita gestis, concilium solvitur. Laeti omnes ad provincias revertuntur. Idem enim Regi et bonis omnibus curae fuerat, ut Oriens atque Occidens communionis sibi vinculo necterentur. SED DIU SCELERA non latent, et cicatrix male obducta, incocto pure, dirumpitur. Coeperunt postea Valens et Ursacius, caeterique nequitiae eorum socii, egregii videlicet Christi sacerdotes, palmas suas jactitare, dicentes se Filium non creaturam negasse, sed similem caeteris creaturis. Tunc usiae nomen abolitum est: tunc Nicaenae fidei damnatio conclamata est. *Ingemuit totus orbis, et Arianum se esse*. _Dialogus Contra Luciferianos_, §19, PL 23:171-172.

As for the quote about Athanasius, I strongly suspect that it was a common saying which developed about him, and thus for which there is no official source.

DTK


----------



## py3ak (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, Pastor King. I was wondering if that was a popular saying with varying forms.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 18, 2007)

R.C. Sproul regularly cites the phrase as "contra mundem." For example, 

"One notable place it is used is on the tombstone of Athanasius, a fourth-century bishop who was a leading defender of the faith. His tombstone read, Athanasius contra mundum—'Athanasius against the world.'” Sproul, R. (2000, c1986). Lifeviews : Understanding the ideas that shape society today. (33). Old Tappan, NJ: F.H. Revell.


----------

